# F150 Plow Suggestions?



## misgur

I have a 2006 F150 4X4 XLT Ext Cab truck that I am looking to put a plow on for 2 or 3 residential driveways. 

I like the Fisher HT plow because it uses hydraulic downward pressure and it's not too heavy. Does anyone have any suggestions?

Anyone have a plow on their 150?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## piperpm

We do residential and small commercial
Run the Air Flow 7.5' Carbon Steel blade
Good weight for backdrag and a very sturdy plow
Also run Timbrens on front end and good set of tires


----------



## mycirus

Nascar 24 has a plow for your truck in this thread http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=94988&highlight=fisher+f+150.


----------



## RobbieB

If my boss saw this question he would say, "Yep, my advice would be to sell that wimpy thing and buy nothing less than a 3/4 ton to plow.


----------



## misgur

I agree with him, a 3/4 ton would handle much better; however, I have this pickup already and I will be buying a bmw (i'm in need of a new toy) in the spring so I figure I might as well put it to good use. Besides, it will only be a few driveways


----------



## Spikeo

misgur;929884 said:


> I have a 2006 F150 4X4 XLT Ext Cab truck that I am looking to put a plow on for 2 or 3 residential driveways.
> 
> I like the Fisher HT plow because it uses hydraulic downward pressure and it's not too heavy. Does anyone have any suggestions?
> 
> Anyone have a plow on their 150?
> 
> Thanks,
> Matt


I put an HT on my 2001 F150 Super Cab Last week. I have plowed a few times with it, I am very happy so far. I had snow banking's on the sides of my driveway that had really frozen over. I was able to push them back with no problem. The back dragging really did a nice clean up job.


----------



## misgur

Awesome, I'm glad to hear that. I appreciate the feedback! I've basically made up my mind on that model after doing research and hearing what people have to say about it. It seems like it offers a lot for such a lightweight design. I'm extremely eager to get mine now.


----------



## svt2205

The HT looks to be a nice combo for our F150's. I'm now on season number 2 with my 7.5' SD Fisher plow on my 07 F150. While a heavier duty truck is always a good idea. Our F150's can certainly do the job.

Two things that are worth mentioning. Be sure to add your plow to your insurance. It will bump it up a good amount, but you certainly don't want your insurance company to not cover you in the event something happens. And be prepared for dealers to sock it to you at trade in time. Especially Ford dealers, they love to play games at trade in time. (Ford doesn't recommend plowing with a F150) It provides them or so they think, reason to give you less on the trade.

Let us know how things go.


----------



## VBigFord20

Personally I love my Boss 7.6" poly sport. The only thing I wish I had done different would have been to go with the poly SD because I now think that the truck could have taken the extra 200lbs on the front end as long as I have enough ballast in the back.

As you can see, It piles nice and this is a big lot I do, plus I do 4 other big lots and 10 resi's and have had no issues with it. This is my 4th season running it.


----------



## misgur

Thanks for the feedback,

Love the picture! I have the dark gray with extended cab. Real nice truck.

Did you do any modifications to the suspension at all? The HT plow is only 414 pounds. I'll put a ballast on but a lot of guys talk about leveling kits and timberans/heavier springs in the front.


----------



## Banksy

misgur;929884 said:


> Anyone have a plow on their 150?
> 
> Thanks,
> Matt


Ya, lot's of people. An HT would work great. Go for it!


----------



## treesnsnow

i have a 2005 f150 super cab short box xlt with the 5.4l and i run a snoway mt series 7'6" w/ down pressure w/ a steel blade. so far it works great i run 450 pounds of ballast and this truck will plow anything a 3/4 ton will do.


----------



## misgur

ah, here's the catch. I only have the 4.6L engine


----------



## rancherman84

misgur;936389 said:


> ah, here's the catch. I only have the 4.6L engine


i run a curtis sno pro 3000,on my 150 with 4.6.pushes the plow just fine.carries it nice to,the plow wieghs 750 pounds,i added timbrens so that helps.


----------



## VBigFord20

misgur;935836 said:


> Thanks for the feedback,
> 
> Love the picture! I have the dark gray with extended cab. Real nice truck.
> 
> Did you do any modifications to the suspension at all? The HT plow is only 414 pounds. I'll put a ballast on but a lot of guys talk about leveling kits and timberans/heavier springs in the front.


I have a leveling kit in the front and I run about 600lbs of ballast at the rear. I also have timberens on the rear, but that's not for the plow, that's for towing my carhauler. Actually, even the leveling kit was not on there for the plow originally, I put it on so I could run 33s, but I would recommend it for the plow.


----------



## pumpitup

misgur;936389 said:


> ah, here's the catch. I only have the 4.6L engine


Have a 2001 F 150 4x4 with 4.6 L engine and just took delivery of a MD 75 Snow Dogg plow with Stainless steel blade. Running it with suggested ballast of about 650 + lbs of salt/ bags of sand and patio blocks at about 90 lbs a crack. I didn't have Timbrens in at first, but they were on order and I found the front end very soft in traveling and did touch down once, when I hit a deeper hollow in the road. The Timbrens arrived and I installed on the front and no more sag and it lifted the truck up one inch as well. No problems anymore and she plows great!


----------



## johnnysnok

I have benn running my 99 F-150 for 8 years with a 7' 6' steel meyers. 500lb shur trax in the bed and it pushes great.


----------



## nobullfrogs

I put a 8' Boss Power-V on my 06 Ford F150 Crew Cab last winter. So far...so good. This truck moves snow as well as the 3/4 tons we have. I beefed up the front end with timbrens and spacers and about 500#'s in the ass-end. Also added 2nd battery.


----------



## F350plowing

i herd the western HTS is a nice on for a f150


----------



## beaugross

nobullfrogs...could you send a pic of your f-150 with the power v on it to me....what all did you have to do to it to get it to suppost the weight of a boss v plow


----------



## FisherVMan

We run a F150 /2005 with an 820 lb Fisher Extreame V 90" on the front of it . I have about 700lbs of ballast and Timbrens on the front . My competition has an old 99 Dodge 3/4 ton with an 8ft straight Meyers on it that he thinks is the last word. For some reason he doesnt run much of any ballast in the back??? And he thinks that just an All Season tire is fine to plow with. Every time we get over 10" of snow he is in trouble with drifts??? To be quite honest I plowed for years with an 3/4 ton and realize there strong points but I can easily plow anything he does as fast and I think he would even tell you that one of his old driveways that drifts badly that is 600ft long with a big open field on one side of it ,that gave him huge heartburn ; we now plow with the V on the 150 and the customer told me that we are plowing it in way less time than it used to take him with the 3/4 ton Dodge. ................. Now this is not a fair comparision cause if he had a V and better tires and some ballast his truck certainly would push as much and more than mine but when everyone automatically thinks that a 3/4 ton is the only thing that will push a driveway it is a bit silly.................. there is alot more to it than just the truck!


----------



## Brucester1

been plowing with a '99 F150. 7.5" Curtis. Timbrens. 700# of ballast. have transmission fluid changed regularly.mine is doing just fine.


----------



## Largecar05

I like what alot of these guys are saying about the polys on an f150. I just added a western 7,6 unimount on mine with the poly mold board. The truck seems to do fairly well with it even know im only doing some smaller jobs. I firmly believe in timbrens which i just recently did over the weekend which made a tremendus diffrence with the weight factor. I to run between 6 to 700 hundred ballast and have been fairing very well...... Good Luck


----------



## nobullfrogs

*F150 with Boss Power-V*



beaugross;946568 said:


> nobullfrogs...could you send a pic of your f-150 with the power v on it to me....what all did you have to do to it to get it to suppost the weight of a boss v plow


Here you go Beau, sorry it took so long.....I have 2.5" spacers above the front suspension to gain a little clearance and timbrens up front are a must. Other than that, the truck doesn't buck much more than a 3/4 ton when operating.


----------



## beaugross

ok sounds great i already have spacers up front that came with my leveling kit..also put the extra leaf in the back. i will be getting the timbrens this coming summer....more than likely will be putting my dads 8' 2'' power v on my 150...do you know off hand the p/n for the head light wiring kit, and truckside mounting kit you used?


----------



## nobullfrogs

beaugross;954882 said:


> ok sounds great i already have spacers up front that came with my leveling kit..also put the extra leaf in the back. i will be getting the timbrens this coming summer....more than likely will be putting my dads 8' 2'' power v on my 150...do you know off hand the p/n for the head light wiring kit, and truckside mounting kit you used?


Undercarriage Mount for the Boss RT3

If it's an 04-08 F150 then....LTA05300
If it's a 97-03 F150 then....LTA03653B

Check out this link for the different wiring components. You can pick and choose the different things you need with-out having to buy the whole kit.

http://www.rustrepair.com/snow_plow_parts/onlinecat.htm?r=ds&p=sn-boss


----------



## FisherVMan

We Have done this dance twice; once with a 2008 F150 extended cab 4 door and we added spacers over the coils to install a 7 1/2' Fisher Exteame V against Fishers thinking................. worked super well as a plow truck; but it was tooooooo long for driveways. Did it again on a 2005 F150 and just added Timbrens and same plow as before; Fisher still says not to, and this one works super as well. Will push a mountain of snow no question about it. The compitition has an old Dodge 3/4 ton with a 8' Myers straight blade; and he used to plow one of our lots that has a<< 600ft>> drive leading to it, that has an open field on one side of it to the NW wind; and the customer told me that when it is drifted badly that he thought we were most certainly: doing the plowing in ALOT less time than he used to take; and I think we probably are, so I think its more than the truck, but you have to keep the comparisions fair.............
As far as the F150 is consirned it works fine; but of course has its limits, but the factorys are getting very very conservative, for liability reasons, and none of the car companys want to talk to anyone with a 1/2 ton pickup about plows anymore; except if they are made outta plastic or weigh less than 400 lbs???? 
Funny thing that we plowed snow around here for 35 years with 1/2 tons and 7 1/2 ft 5-600 lb plows and everything was fine; and they considered them a "standard setup"; now that is tooooooo much plow; and you have to have aleast a "One Ton" or preferably an Walter SnoFighter just to plow a little driveway.................... I DONT think so.................. if I needed to plow some massive lots and get really serious I would just get a 350 with a deisel for low end torque and slap a 9 1/2 ft V on it and get it on , but I certainly dont need that to plow a dozen res driveways ..............


----------



## nobullfrogs

yeah, i agree. Boss won't recommend installing anything over 7' on a 1/2 ton truck. When i bought our latest power-v 8'2", most dealers laughed at me. I actually did find a dealer that installed 2 of these power v's for me. 1 on a 1/2 ton chevy and 1 on a 1/2 ton ford. He even kept his warranty!!! We plow a mix of commercials and resi's on the same routes and these trucks work fine. The crew cab ford is a little long and has a ton of blind spots, but i'm used to it now.


----------



## FisherVMan

*I almost tryed the 8 1/2! V on the F150 !!*

Well I will tell you I almost tryed an 8 1/2 fter as it was only about 35lbs heavyer and a guy had a hell of a deal on one; but my dealer talked me outta it saying, the the weight wasnt the issue the "arm" forward of the frame was longer, and that was going to be a huge issue, and I never really ran the numbers to see how much farther it would all set forward???? and all that; but I can say that the 820lbs is about all the F150 wants with the distance it is out in front of the frame.,,,,,,,,,,, I could have bought the 8 1/2 ft Stainless delivered for $4700 from some dude that bought a bunch of them from Fisher before the season started......... I wound up givin 49 for the 90" one................. and that is plenty as my Dad bought a 7 1/2ft Fisher in 1978 brand spankin new for $1300................... but I guess a pack of smokes was only 45 cents then and everyone made $125 a week.


----------



## VBigFord20

nobullfrogs;956576 said:


> yeah, i agree. Boss won't recommend installing anything over 7' on a 1/2 ton truck. When i bought our latest power-v 8'2", most dealers laughed at me. I actually did find a dealer that installed 2 of these power v's for me. 1 on a 1/2 ton chevy and 1 on a 1/2 ton ford. He even kept his warranty!!! We plow a mix of commercials and resi's on the same routes and these trucks work fine. The crew cab ford is a little long and has a ton of blind spots, but i'm used to it now.


You have a pic of the 150 with the V? Id really like to see that.

Honestly after running my 7.6 poly for a few years on my truck I wish I had gone with one of the more heavy duty plows in the boss lineup. Mine has never let me down but it seems to trip to easy sometimes. I would like one of the SD models with 4 springs. I may just make up a bracket and add a extra spring or two to mine and it should be fine though.


----------



## nobullfrogs

*F150 w/ Boss power-v*



VBigFord20;957138 said:


> You have a pic of the 150 with the V? Id really like to see that.
> 
> Honestly after running my 7.6 poly for a few years on my truck I wish I had gone with one of the more heavy duty plows in the boss lineup. Mine has never let me down but it seems to trip to easy sometimes. I would like one of the SD models with 4 springs. I may just make up a bracket and add a extra spring or two to mine and it should be fine though.


See my post earlier in this thread. I have a picture there.


----------



## VBigFord20

nobullfrogs;958228 said:


> See my post earlier in this thread. I have a picture there.


Ah I see now. I normally hit that tab that takes you to the last post so I skip the ones in the middle.

I bet that truck eats upper ball joints every 30k. Mine lasted me about 55k and they were totally shot. I also broke the passenger side strut which resulted in it also ruining the strut cap. The caps were only about $20, and I did have the old style leveling kit in there that went in the coil, not above the setup like it is now, so Im sure that had something to do with it. All and all I spent $800 and replaced everything, $200 of that was a new, better leveling kit and the truck is all good again.

People say plowing with a 1/2 ton will kill the front ends because they are IFS, but chevy hd trucks have been IFS for decades and people plow with those.

Now you got me thinking I want to sell my plow and get a V for my tuck.


----------



## mklawnman

If you are going to be plowing light commercial and mostly a few residentials I'd go with a lighter plow. I have had a Snoway MT series for 8 years and we do commercial and residential. They dont hold up, for the past 3 years we have had to rebuild the frame since we fix one area and then the next year something else cracks. Its just not designed for plowing alot. 
I would suggest the HT series from Western, I just think that V-blade on the F150 is a bit much, it may work. In the long run your truck will like you and you will have less problems or fixes with ball joints or suspension issues.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## rancherman84

my last 2 trucks were 3/4 tons a 84 F-250 inline 6,light duty with a 8 foot fisher speed cast,next was a 92 F-250 HD,diesel with 8 foot western pro plow.truck now is a 02 F-150 with new curtis 7.5.the only disadvantages i've noticed is being closer to objects with blade angled,and a little less power with the little v-8.the curtis is heavy at 750 pounds,but that fisher would max out the springs on my 84 as well.my favorite plow as far push ability was the fisher,but this curtis is awesome plow as well.never really cared for the western.


----------



## FisherVMan

*Here is what it looks like on the F150*


----------



## John Rambo

I plowed for 2 years with my '98 F150 ex cab with the 4.6 in it. Never had a problem. Just throw some weight in the back and use 4x4 LOW with heavy, wet snow. I had a fisher RD on it which was a heavy, steel blade and I never upgraded the front torsion springs or anything.


----------



## bigbadbrad

misgur;936389 said:


> ah, here's the catch. I only have the 4.6L engine


ya got low range, right, use it and you will be all set

my buddy's dad had a crewcab 2007 f-150 that they had a 7.5ft HD on it, handles it fine, they had a readylift kit on it, used it for the past 2 winters and had no troubles, they own a modular home business they clean his house his dads house, their office, and their model homes. they are puting it on their new truck, which is another 2010 f-150 crew cab


----------



## misgur

I'm finally getting around to buying the HT and getting it installed and the dealer is telling me the front GAWR is only 3750lb and it needs to be 3900lb.. They will not exceed the GAWR for liability reasons.

Anyone run into this problem?


----------

